# Purchasing Canon for concert photography and video



## Ronja (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I would greatly appreciate an advice on choosing a camera and lenses for concert photography and shooting short documentary videos. I've finally settled my mind on Canon because of its reportedly superior video quality (and because some of my favourite photographers who do exactly what I want to do go with Canon). But now I'm at crossroads between crop sensor and full frame. I'd love to try 5D mark ii or 6D but with the lense kit I need (2.8 at least for low-light) it will a few more months to buy them. So I was considering 7D and 60D as well.

Should I tigthen my belt and wait for another few months and go with a full frame and corresponding lenses (I heard that they're more expensive for full frame) or maybe I should start right away with a cheaper crop-sensor option? What are your opinions on the cameras I'd mentioned and the differences in their performance in low-light action photography and video? Also, advice on lenses would be greatly appreciated (I thought about a 50 mm prime and a 24-70 zoom for starters)


----------



## ronlane (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Ronja. Just my opinion, I would look at the 5D mk iii, 6D for full frame that will do well in low light situations. For video, these will work, but the Canon designed for video is the 70D. It has features specifically designed for video more so than the others you listed.

I would stay away from the 7D (unless it is the mark II) because that is a much older body and I don't think you will be happy with it. The 60D was replaced by the 70D and again is an older body.

The new 50mm f/1.8 STM is a good prime lens and has technology that is supposed to work very well with the 70D's video tech. The 24-70 is a good lens to have as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 30, 2015)

The question/point I should always bring up whens someone asks about a DSLR for concerts.... will the venue let you in with a DSLR?

Most concert venues where somewhat well-known performers play (e.g. non-local performers) have policies that don't allow cameras with a "removable lens" but will permit phones, or point & shoots.  If, on the other hand, you are connected with the venue, have a media pass, or photography pass issued by the performer, etc. then that changes things.

The 70D and 7D II can do "continuous autofocus" while recording video.  This is something most cameras either cannot do... or just don't do very well.  Canon is starting to introduce this feature on all new bodies.

The 5D III and 6D will provide the best performance with respect to low noise when shooting at high ISO.

Depending on distance from the performers, my favorite lenses tend to be my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM, and my 135mm f/2L USM.  These are what I tend to use "during" a performance.    On a budget, the 50mm f/1.8 *STM* (and I've bolded the "STM" part... you don't want the 50mm f/1.8 II (non-STM)) would also be good in low light, but a 50mm focal length will require getting a bit closer or the performers will be rather small in your images.

Here's a shot from my old 5D II using the EF 135mm f/2L USM (the performer is Butterfly Boucher)




 

(BTW, full disclosure:  this image was run through my Noiseware Pro plugin.  This is ISO 6400 and in the highlights the camera is fine, but in the shadows there was a small amount of noise -- not visible unless you view it at 100% pixel size and nothing the de-noising software couldn't handle at mild settings.)  The 6D and 5D III have even less noise than the 5D II.  I think nothing of shooting at ISO 6400 anymore.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 31, 2015)

I tend to agree with what was already said.
Canon has only 2 cameras that really have an advantage over other DSLR cameras when doing video and currently those are the 70D and 7D II
Other cameras have no advantage over other DLSR made by other makers.
Considering full frame I wouldn’t run to the 5D II or 6D, good cameras but AF on them is not impressive.
If Canon is your choice I would go for a 5D III and if you cant afford it I would consider a used or factory refurbished 5D III
As for lenses I would recommend considering Tamron over Canon as they are just as good yet much cheaper.
I would consider the 24-70mm for starters and add to that in the future the 70-200mm
Primes are good but could be limiting.
If video is important did you consider Panasonic GH4 ?
It can do inbody 4K which the 70D, 7D II and 5D III cant do.
Worth considering.


----------



## Ronja (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you all very much for advice. Your suggestions are extremely valuable to me. I plan to shoot from a short distance as I'm in touch with some agencies and clubs that would hopefully allow me to shoot in the pit, but I'll put 135mm prime on my wish list.  I'll have a look at Tamron lenses, never even heard of them before...

Still having doubts about the camera body though. I can't afford 5D III (even though that's what I planned initially, but it's just over my budget) so now I'm torn between full frame 6D and video qualities of 70D. I guess I'll have to decide what is more important to me at the moment.

Panasonic GH4 seems interesting, but I'm afraid it would be hard to choose lenses for it, even the body was kinda hard to find where I live. Also, the some specifications are a bit not what I planned.


----------

